# Birthday banners and the like



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Why is it that banners (usually old bed sheets) hung from over bridges or roundabout furniture, proclaiming "Happy birthday, Happy retirement or similar" are left for weeks until they either fall down or the Council has to send someone to remove them. By all means celibrate someones special event but clear up afterwards.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Your right, people make the effort to put it up but lack the energy or is it a brain cell to manage to think to take it down or just lazy! Also have you noticed also if there has been a death at the side of the road the families are constantly leaving flowers, posts with names on, windmills, windchimes! What's that all about also? :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Your right, people make the effort to put it up but lack the energy or is it a brain cell to manage to think to take it down or just lazy! Also have you noticed also if there has been a death at the side of the road the families are constantly leaving flowers, posts with names on, windmills, windchimes! What's that all about also? :roll:


Thank you for your support Dotti, I was begining to think that I was being an "old grouch"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

j8keith said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > Your right, people make the effort to put it up but lack the energy or is it a brain cell to manage to think to take it down or just lazy! Also have you noticed also if there has been a death at the side of the road the families are constantly leaving flowers, posts with names on, windmills, windchimes! What's that all about also? :roll:
> ...


If I'm thinking it also, then I must be too  :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I totally agree with this one. And whilst we're on the subject what is the british fascination with helium filled balloons all about? I mean, what is it that triggers people to get up and think 'oh, it's nans' 95th birthday today, I know what she needs a foil ballon the size of neptune proclaiming to the world how much life she has'nt got left to live'.
Come on people ffs, take her for a tattoo instead, the balloon will just slowly deflate and sag like an octogenarians tits, the tattoo can be removed and framed for a keepsake. 
Look at the bigger picture. :wink:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

theres so much to comment on here....

road side shrines really piss me off. the person is not buried their so stop putting flowers and crap their. its just depressing for the rest of us. and it looks wank when the flowers die.

as for balloons, why do people think its funny to inhale the helium and talk? let me just point out.. YOU LOOK AND SOUND LIKE A COMPLETE TWAT. and its more embarasing than funny. and thats without going into the health side of it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And then there is the dad's rights banners also .... AND the sodding red noses on the cars AND AND AND st georges banners with england banners on peoples houses :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Sorry gone a bit too far now haven't I? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And I forgot the sodding pampers baby blinds you see in the back of families people carriers with 10 zillion kids in the back! :lol: :lol: Oh lordy! I'll shut up now! :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

did you get up on the wrong side today dotti? :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

alun said:


> did you get up on the wrong side today dotti? :lol:


 :lol:  I woke up with a spring in my step  Actually I'm still in my lounge wear and I got to bed at 4am last night :wink: .


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

and the flags, my god the flags. I know I live in England, every day I wake up and....yep i'm still in England, i'm in England on Monday and the chances are that I'll still be in England on Saturday, so why the fxxk has the bloke down the street got a full size, military spec flagpole in his front Graden with the England flag flying from it.
Now I can draw one of only two conclusions from this, either a) he is a fully paid up member of the EDL or b) he is nationality confused and needs the 30ft flag pole with flag to remind him where he is when he wakes up.
It's not like he's even in the military or something, I know he works for shoe express. :?


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

lounge wear?? is that a code for pj's?


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > did you get up on the wrong side today dotti? :lol:
> ...


 Dirty stopout! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

loungewear is a posh word for pjs :lol: it's next though :lol: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Now then, what about the young teenage boys with that swept over hair aughhhh and their jeans hanging around the bases of their arses! :lol: Give me clean cut and smart anyday 8)


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Flags on cars ...........argggggggggggggggg hate hate hate em

And what about balloons outside tile stores and the like ........WTF is that about then.

And sodding sandwich boards all up the side of the pavement????


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree with the sagging jeans, I'm sure it is to cover up the fact that they still wear nappies. :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

But some jeans that fit! I really don't give a shit what brand of underwear you're wearing! :evil:

Banners and crap: if you put something up in a public space, bloody well take it down again. Better still, don't put it up in the first place, it just encourages others. Plastic flags, red noses, crap, crap, crap. So what if it's the world cup? You putting a stupid flag on your car does NOT affect the outcome. Don't buy cheap-ass resource-consuming sweatshop plastic shit for charities, just give some money if you want to. If there's supposed to be some kind of "carbon agenda", how about a ban on pointless novelty shit made from oil?! :x :lol:

Sandwich boards on pavements: as if having to constantly dodge texting mouthbreathers, and gormless oafs who haven't got a clue where they're going wasn't bad enough, now we've got a bloody slalom course of sandwich boards with piss-poor spelling all over them. Welcome to Illiteracyville! Where "bagette's" come with a range of crappy fillings. And why does every shop have to have a bloody sign sticking out of the building? If I really wanted to use your crappy shop I'd walk along until I found it, and I don't need your 3D clutter-o-rama saying "I'M HERE!" from 100m away to help me, so piss off! 

Their, they're, there. For pity's sake use the right one!!


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh the saggy ass jeans.....hate hate hate, Why would you want the crutch where your knees are, and that Gok Wan.....k.....er on TV telling people how to dress, and his sodding jeans are round his ankles.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh yeah the crotch droppers haha shit stoppers more like :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome flame :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

So ... still on the clothing thing ....why oh why do young male drivers have to have their hoddies up when driving??? To the extent that they are pulled right down over the head?? I'm not talking about potential bank robbers here, but taxi drivers? Is it because their passengers couldn't identify them for some obscure reason I don't get?


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Some of you lot need to chill I tell ya!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hoodies...........hate em completely........saggy arsed jeans.......another yank invasion.
the flag thing.........now that one i love, only because to fly the flag of your own country you need planning permission WTF im british and proud to have my flag up if i want to you clunts


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

JNmercury00 said:


> Some of you lot need to chill I tell ya!


I need rescueing


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dotti said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you lot need to chill I tell ya!
> ...


anyday hun...........ladders on van and ready what window in ya mansion do i go to lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gazzer1964 said:


> Dotti said:
> 
> 
> > JNmercury00 said:
> ...


The broom cuboard in the attic


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Would that be the cupboard with the "banner" outside Dotti :?:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Dotti said:


> JNmercury00 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of you lot need to chill I tell ya!
> ...


You need something alright! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Whilst ranting about things on this thread :lol: What's this fashion of young teenage girls having a Justin Beiber hair cut alike also? They look like boys! :? Totally un-feminine and proper ***** image! Don't like it one bit!


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Whilst ranting about things on this thread :lol: What's this fashion of young teenage girls having a Justin Beiber hair cut alike also? They look like boys! :? Totally un-feminine and proper ***** image! Don't like it one bit!


 He's cut his hair now, there's a shitload of unhappy pre-pubescents walking around town looking suicidal, with stupid flock of seagull hairdos. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dotti said:


> Whilst ranting about things on this thread :lol: What's this fashion of young teenage girls having a Justin Beiber hair cut alike also? They look like boys! :? Totally un-feminine and proper ***** image! Don't like it one bit!


It's all very ironic really, since he looks like a girl! So we've got girls who look like boys from copying the look of a boy who looks like a girl. You couldn't make it up. :roll:


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

i am giving my age away here what is a JUSTIN WHATEVER :?:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

It's like a boy, but looks like a girl. Possibly manufactured, but no-one is sure. It's a hominid that makes derivative music, and the latest pant-moistening cash extraction device used against females of a certain age.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

scooby you always make me laugh

i will take your word for it :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

daughter explained it today when news on radio announced a lock of his hair sold for 24k..........yes i said 24k as in grand wonga dosh money. he is apparently a 16 year old yank kid who cant sing or dance and is suddenly famous. fuck it wonder if me playing the spoons will mean i can flog nasal hair for £5 a pluck lol


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> i am giving my age away here what is a JUSTIN WHATEVER :?:


make that +1


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

j8keith said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > i am giving my age away here what is a JUSTIN WHATEVER :?:
> ...


It's ok you two, your in safe hands around here we will look after you


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

+3 Never heard of him/her/it? :lol:


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.google.co.uk/images?q=JUSTIN ... 03&bih=623

Thats IT - whatever IT is.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

What a strange looking chap / girl / alien! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Correct! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Told you so :-*


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Dotti said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> > blackpoolfc said:
> ...


dotti/scooby i see now looks a right mess is it male or female or both ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

blackpoolfc said:


> dotti/scooby i see now looks a right mess is it male or female or both ?


I'm still trying to work that one out :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> It's like a boy, but looks like a girl. Possibly manufactured, but no-one is sure. It's a hominid that makes derivative music, and the latest pant-moistening cash extraction device used against females of a certain age.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Best explanation of him/her I've heard in a while


----------

